# waltham model 1908 grade 635



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi all...!!....my brother has this movement with no case.........our goal is to find an appropriate case to re home it in.......does any one have any tips or pointers as regards to the external and internall sizes of the case and any other info on what the case would have looked like..??...any info is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

What's the serial number on the movement?


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi...!!........22104310.......which as i recall equates to approx 1918.....also if it helps it has a thomas russell and son dial...so english cased originaly.....????


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, it dates to circa 1918. It's from a run of 100 movements from 22104301 to 22104400 that were a mixture of lever set and pendant set, open face, 16 size movements. A great many Walthams were shipped to the UK as movements only and were cased by The Dennison Watch Case Co. of Birmingham. Your movement would fit into any American 16 size open face case, but ideally it should be in a Dennison case assuming that it is pendant set:-


----------



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply sir that is a great help..........at least i know know what to look for...!!!


----------

